# Advice about vitamins to take and other helpful hints to try and get BFN!



## avjmh (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi,
I was on FF last weekend after a I tested on Friday and got a BFN   I found a really useful thread all about which vitamins to take, what to eat (and not eat) and loads and loads of general advice about ways to improve chances. It was a very long thread but I can't seem to find it anymore. Does anyone know where it is and if so can they let me know please. I'm going to give it a IVF another go...even though we REALLY can't afford it and I wan't to give myself the best possible chance, just like all of us I guess!!  

Thanks in advance,
A x


----------



## avjmh (Apr 19, 2009)

Foun:d it!!! The link is as follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I'm off to Holland and Barratt!


----------



## avjmh (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh Good Lord!!!!!

I've just come back from the health food shop and believe it or not the supplements recommended in the above thread have just cost me......(deep intake of breath)..... £135!!! Of course if it works it will be the best money I have ever spent and lets not even consider the alternative outcome.

Good luck everyone


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad that you found the link....as you say it'a lot to spend but worth if it it works... Good luck


----------

